# Setup for Rankins Dragon?



## Gards (Jan 24, 2013)

I picked up my vivarium today, a 24" Vivexotic viva terrestrial, was wondering what would be the ideal setup for a Rankins dragon in a viv this size? I'm also waiting for my Arcadia 12% uv tube and controller but what sort of basking bulb should I be looking to get? Any other info in regards to a Rankins would be much appreciated!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Gards said:


> I picked up my vivarium today, a 24" Vivexotic viva terrestrial, was wondering what would be the ideal setup for a Rankins dragon in a viv this size? I'm also waiting for my Arcadia 12% uv tube and controller but what sort of basking bulb should I be looking to get? Any other info in regards to a Rankins would be much appreciated!


Unfortunately mate your viv is too small for rankin's. you will fail to provide the temperature gradient they need to survive and thrive! People tend to recommend at least a 3ft for rankin's however you will still struggle with the temps with this and in my eyes it should be a minimum of 4x2x2 for that reason alone. It isn't the size of the dragon that is the issue here its the gradient that they require. 

Good choice on the T5, best uv by far. Have you ordered this yet? If so I'm assuming you bought a 2ft version. You want to create a photogradient (light and shade) that matches your temp gradient. A 2ft tube will be perfect for a 3ft viv and could work in a 4ft viv too however I'd recommend using a 3ft T5 in a 4ft viv. 

Regarding a heat bulb, any household spot or halogen will do the same job as a reptile specific spot bulb, they are exactly the same except for price. You are literally paying for the brand name and image when you purchase a reptile branded bulb. 

Unfortunately though, as said a larger viv is your first priority if you wish to get a rankin's.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

See here and here for further info on photogradients.


----------



## Gards (Jan 24, 2013)

*Rankins*

First of all thank you for the reply, sometimes when posting for the first time you wonder if anybody will take note. Okay photogradients you say? I may have to have a read up on that and familiarise myself with it but I think I will hold back a while before purchasing my Rankins until I have a larger viv, the last thing I want do is create an environment unsuitable for the little fella! Yes I have already ordered a 2 foot T5 but purchasing another for a larger viv won't be a problem, it's also good to know they are the best uv available because there seems to be so many brands available. Interesting you say bulbs from hardware shops can be used....when looking at basking bulbs online and in reptile shops I found myself thinking "what's the difference between these and a regular spotlamp?" And as you stated there's no difference whatsoever. 

Thanks again! I Really appreciate your reply, don't think you could of been more helpful. Maybe I should of posted this before purchasing my viv haha ah well we live and learn.


----------



## Kilbz (Jan 12, 2013)

You done the right thing by coming on here mate, and taking toms advice in your stride, hes very wise when it comes to these sorts of things. Especially in the Lizard aspect. Ask ask and ask on here mate and you carnt get wrong, thats what I do.


----------



## Gards (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks kilbz! That's nice to know


----------

